# Littlewoods - Same Product different Prices



## DublinTexas (18 Jan 2008)

It is fantastic with what some vendors get away.

So I decided to buy a nice "14071" marco pierre blender for a 75.00€ and get it delivered nice and fast.

Talking to a friend of mine, he just ordered the same from Littlewood but he only paid 59.50 € because he used the keyword "juicer" to search for it.

Mine and his have a different product numbers, both are visible if you search for "14071" and show the different prices.

So he paid 15.50 € less for the same product just because he searched different.

Amazing, I'm still in my 14 days approval, so I just might send it back and order it again with the other product code.


----------



## foxylady (18 Jan 2008)

DublinTexas said:


> It is fantastic with what some vendors get away.
> 
> So I decided to buy a nice "14071" marco pierre blender for a 75.00€ and get it delivered nice and fast.
> 
> ...


 
Just ring them and tell me the score and that you will contact consumer affairs if they dont refund the difference. Otherwise it would probably cost you more to send it back.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

Are you sure that they necessarily have a statutory entitlement to a refund in this case or that the company is doing anything illegal? Could it (quoting two different prices for the same products) perhaps be allowed under the "invitation to treat" rules regarding prices?


----------



## MargeSimpson (18 Jan 2008)

I was just wondering how you ordered from Littlewoods - according to their site, they only deliver to the UK.

I had been looking at their site pre Xmas for pressies, so this is why I ask.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

?


----------



## polly2000 (18 Jan 2008)

A lot of the uk companies operate different prices under different code numbers. Viking and Nisbets Catering are examples. They usually have the items in sale catalogues but you could end up paying a higher price if you don't put in the sale code and use the main catalogue ones.


----------



## DublinTexas (18 Jan 2008)

As Clubman said, it is Littlewoods Ireland on  .

Polly2000 might be right if there would coupons be involved, but there are not, it's simple the way that you search for it (i.e. the category you use).

I don't know about any statutory rights, but I have a 14 day return guarantee which I could use to return the higher price item and to order the lower price one.

I e-mailed them and asked them if I really need to do to that or if they offer a refund of the difference.

I just find it very bad that they offer the same product for different prices.

Imagin standing in a shop and in the left corner they have a different price than in the right corner. That is just not right.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

Your statutory rights should be summarised here:

Prices
Buying Online
Shopping From Home


----------



## MargeSimpson (18 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> ?


 oops!


----------



## foxylady (18 Jan 2008)

DublinTexas said:


> As Clubman said, it is Littlewoods Ireland on  .
> 
> Polly2000 might be right if there would coupons be involved, but there are not, it's simple the way that you search for it (i.e. the category you use).
> 
> ...


 
I am sure they are not the first crowd to do this, and this kind of thing has probably been going on for years unbeknownst to most of us.

I have encountered similar things happening in a new chemist near me, where they keep changing the prices of things. Take for example one week they had a new range of own brand skin products priced from between 2.75 and say 3.75 and a week later when visiting same shop these products were now all ten euro dearer and no the initial prices were not promotional offers.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

There is no law against changing prices day to day, week to week etc. See www.consumerconnect.ie


----------



## foxylady (18 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There is no law against changing prices day to day, week to week etc. See www.consumerconnect.ie


 
Very interesting. Anyhow its not very good customer service practice to do things like that really.


----------



## cmalone (18 Jan 2008)

Don't waste your time with Littlewood's. They have no customer service- they simply send you a apology no.1, apology no.2, apology no.3 if you complain. They even throw away your complaint and generate a standardised reply.

Best thing to do is use the free 20 euro with your first purchase and buy something for 20 euro or less! Then forget about them...


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

cmalone said:


> Best thing to do is use the free 20 euro with your first purchase and buy something for 20 euro or less! Then forget about them...


€15?


----------



## cmalone (18 Jan 2008)

20 euro in brochure they sent me last week and 15 euro additional for me if i get them a new customer (friend)!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

There's a €15 voucher for ordering online.


----------



## DublinTexas (23 Jan 2008)

To Littlewoods credit they have refunded the difference between the 2 prices now.

The online price is still not corrected and this might now happen to another person too.


----------



## cmalone (23 Jan 2008)

Complain to Littlewoods in writing at Head Office in UK. They gave me 35 euro for my trouble! In addition to introductory 20 euro


----------

